# OSnews article about FreeBSD



## jrm@ (Sep 25, 2013)

The BSD family, pt. 1: FreeBSD 9.1

It's aimed at new users or those interested in an overview of the OS from a user perspective.  Not much new here.

I had a little chuckle when I read "FreeBSD 10 is slated to be released the 18th of November, and the team is very good about hitting their target dates."  Was that sarcasm?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> I had a little chuckle when I read "FreeBSD 10 is slated to be released the 18th of November, and the team is very good about hitting their target dates."  Was that sarcasm?


It must be. For the past decade or so I don't think they ever released anything on the target dates. I don't really mind though, it's usually only a few weeks and I'm happy they take the time to work out any issues before actually releasing it.


----------



## zspider (Sep 26, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It must be. For the past decade or so I don't think they ever released anything on the target dates. I don't really mind though, it's usually only a few weeks and I'm happy they take the time to work out any issues before actually releasing it.



I'm always content to wait if it means they ship a quality product.


----------



## throAU (Oct 1, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It must be. For the past decade or so I don't think they ever released anything on the target dates. I don't really mind though, it's usually only a few weeks and I'm happy they take the time to work out any issues before actually releasing it.



It's all relative.  Compared to say, Duke Nukem Forever or Windows Longhorn (WinFS, Cairo, etc.), the FreeBSD team do a sterling job.


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 1, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It must be. For the past decade or so I don't think they ever released anything on the target dates. I don't really mind though, it's usually only a few weeks and I'm happy they take the time to work out any issues before actually releasing it.



Absolutely agree. As for me, waiting for an extra month or two is much better than installing not well-tested and bugged software.

Few months is a low price for stability.


----------



## kpa (Oct 1, 2013)

The reason the releases tend to slip is that there's no (commercial) pressure to keep the deadlines, nobody is going to lose their job if the next release of FreeBSD slips a couple of months. Whether it is a good thing is whole another discussion.


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 1, 2013)

As a user, I'm happy that the OS has an active developer base, is free, and is a sound operating system. Having a target date is great on a project level, but, on a user level, I'm happy with "when it's ready".


----------

